# STOLEN FROM LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Info on him being sent around prior to being stolen:

Balthazar is a very handsome 2 yr old male. He has a very pleasant disposition and is good with other dogs. His previous owner went to jail last year and the girlfriend was keeping the dog in the basement, so he'll probably need a refresher on housebreaking. He is underweight and will need some decent quality food so he can fill out and improve the condition of his coat. He has obviously had no leash training and will need obedience classes so that he can learn basic commands and leash manners. 
Please contact me the shelter at 570-587-0745 if you can assist in placing him.

Kate Andrews
Humane Society of Lackawanna County
http://www.hslc.pondpets.com

Humane Society of Lackawanna County
967 Griffin Pond Rd
Clarks Summit PA 18411
(570)586-3700


The shelter said someone knew what they were doing...took his cage card and paperwork right off the kennel. They are putting up flyers and contacting vets. He is not neutered. PLEASE get the word out!!!!!!!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mary Ann
Any update on Balthazar? Alan's K9 handlers were notified to be on the lookout.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Received this email from Kate at Lackawanna Humane. Balthazar has been found and returned to the shelter. Desparately needs rescue. I've fowarded this to our local rescues....

*Mods: Can we move this to Urgent or Non-urgent???*
From Lackwanna Humane:
Don't know if you remember the flyer we put out about Balthazar, who was stolen from this shelter on April 12th,2008. A neighbor of the owner had been working to get this dog out of the basement and into a rescue or shelter for over a year. The neighbor was set to transport him to Mid-Atlantic rescue around June '07 when the owner backed out because her boyfriend, who was in jail wanted her to keep the dog. We finally got the girlfriend to sign him over to us on April 9th, 2008 and he was stolen 3 days later. 

We never got any leads from the flyer that was posted at all the area vets and throughout the net. As luck would have it, S. Abington Police brought him back to the shelter last week as a stray, dragging a chain attached to a padlocked choker around his neck. It was filthy and quite heavy. The idiot that had the dog did actually try to reclaim him, saying that he acquired the dog when a tenant evicted from his Scranton Apartment left the dog behind and that he had no knowledge that the dog was stolen.

We are desparately seeking a rescue to foster this guy. He has had a really ** Moderator edited for language ** life thus far and he needs someplace besides a cage to recover. He is good with other dogs and was housebroken before being chained out. He barks like an idiot when you approach the cage, but will sit for a chicken treat after you give him a firm verbal reprimand to stop the nonsense. One of the cops wanted to take him back out of the cage a few days later, but Bal backed into the corner and would not let him approach. I can walk up to the cage with a looped leash, tell him to sit and get him out without a problem and he relaxes once you get him out of the chaos of the kennels. 

Please crosspost so that we can find a foster home for him. Thanks.

Kate Andrews
Humane Society of Lackawanna County
http://www.hslc.pondpets.com
Kate at [email protected]


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

Dog has been found and returned to the shelter. Moved to urgent since dog is back at the shelter and needs help.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

What a handsome boy. Hope he gets out of there soon in case some idiot is looking to steal him again. Not to mention the stress he's under right now.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

oh this poor dog, whata life...


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

SASRA may be able to pull him. I will know more in a few days. I can't foster him since I have Kylie but may be able to help with eval or transport. 

They've put out an email for a foster....will keep you posted. 

What a life is right! I'd be afraid they'd try to steal him back too!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

I went and eval'd Balthazar today...he is MAGNIFICENT!! HUGE boy!! (believe it or not...he is underweight...can see his ribs and hip bones) He passed his eval and SASRA will be pulling



























































































Tow chain/lock he was found wearing























































This boy is amazing. High drive and very smart and obedient. Someone is going to be extremely lucky









Notice how he towers over my Mya...yet when he tried to get a little too friendly...she put him in his place...and he just stood there all goofy.. like...what did I do? with that surprised look...lol.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

I agree he is one handsome boy. Good for Mya she just let him know who the boss is. Two good saves by SASRA this week.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

Yes...thank you GiGi for eval'ing the WGSD at Luzerne...he looks like such a sweetie and I was so happy to hear he also is being pulled


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

Very handsome face and you can see his size when he's next to the female


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

did you notice the head size difference? This boys head is HUGE!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

I'm soooo glad he passed the eval. He is really handsome.....and yes a HUGE head! Great job Mary Ann & Karen.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

Almost forgot...I took two vid's too. Side story..there was a 3 legged shibu inu there that attacked him...and he did not fight back (of course...the shelter worker said to this little dog...hey...cool it...that's how you ended up being three legged to begin with..)





Mods - can be moved to follow up


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

He is so stunning!!!


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

Wow I still can't get over him. He is GORGEOUS!! I think he will make a great friend to someone. He just needs a little polishing up and he will be amazing. He definetly needs a new name. (hint.....Hercules?)








Thanks myamom for the publicity.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

what an amazingly beautiful, beautiful shepherd boy! thank you for saving him and getting that awful chain and lock off him! bless your heart you big, beautiful boy!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

Thanks Mary Ann for the great update, I love the lock on the kennel now.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

no...Kathy...that was the huge clip and lock and tow chain found around his neck







You wouldn't believe how heavy that thing was!

They aren't keeping him outside...he's hidden away inside very safely


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

And after all of that he still likes people even though the last ones treated him like that is amazing.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FOUND and back at LACKAWANNA HS-CLARKS SUMMIT-PA*

Let's put it this way...he's never had a good home. His first owner was a drug dealer who kept him in a basement...after he went to jail...the dog ended up in the shelter...and was stolen 3 days later by this person that kept him on this big tow chain.

Thank God he escaped!!!!!! GOOD BOY








Now...he can find a real loving home...someone who will treasure this awesome boy


----------

